# Lightroom 5 is out!



## donoreo (Jun 10, 2013)

I find it odd that there was not even one release candidate, straight from beta to release.  

http://www.adobe.com/ca/products/photoshop-lightroom.html


----------



## donoreo (Jun 10, 2013)

Known issues:

*Known Issues*


*Fullscreen Mode does not show the next image in your selection. This occurs only when you have selected a series of images before entering Fullscreen mode.*
*Video playback is not currently supported in Fullscreen mode.*
*There is no error message informing that offline photos and videos are not exported to slideshows.*
*The slide after a video clip is often not shown.  This only occurs when using the Manual Slideshow feature.*
*Custom slideshow templates will default to 480×270 on export. This only impacts custom slideshow templates created in previous versions of Lightroom.*
*The slideshow appears as a black screen occasionally.  This only occurs when a video file is chosen as the first slide.*
*Star ratings cannot be applied while previewing or viewing a Slideshow.*
*Deleting a book in the Book Module may occasionally cause another book to disappear.*
*XMP metadata changes are not automatically written to file when the original file is offline.*
*Canon cameras are not detected when using Tethered Capture in Windows 8.  This only occurs on Windows 8.*
*Offline photos go missing from Lightroom when moving folder of images to a different volume.*
*GPS metadata on videos created on an Apple iPhone is not imported.*
*Basic metadata is not imported with video files.  This only occurs when imported directly from the camera.   As a workaround, please copy the files from camera to your harddrive and then import into Lightroom.*
*When utilizing the “Merge to HDR” feature with Photoshop, the resulting HDR image contains metadata from the last selected photo.*
*Photos adjusted using Process Version 2003 incorrectly display a “Post Crop Vignette: Paint Overlay” History step. Selecting a subsequent History State can reset existing settings that follow that state in the History panel. This reset cannot be undone, effectively deleting any settings that have been applied after the selected History State. This only occurs with images adjusted in PV2003.*
​There seem to be more than one show stopper there.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jun 10, 2013)

I will probably wait until at least 5.1 makes an appearance.

Tony Jay


----------



## Unklejon (Jun 10, 2013)

Donoreo at the start of this thread asks. "Why straight from Beta to release"? The answers easy,  Adobe had to get something out there to make them look like they care about those people they disenfranchised by the last CC debacle. So get it out there - don't worry about testing or quality just deflect their attention. I have always been a day one adopter of Lightroom versions, but somehow this time I cannot bring myself to trust electronic downloads from Adobe. They have lost my, and I imagine a lot of peoples,  trust and respect. Like Tony in the previous email I will be waiting  a while - at least until I can get a disc based copy - even if I have to do minor point upgrades on line.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2013)

donoreo said:


> I find it odd that there was not even one release candidate, straight from beta to release.
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/ca/products/photoshop-lightroom.html



Nothing unusual here, that's the normal process. You could, if you wish, consider the beta as an extended Release Candidate, or consider the dot version Release Candidates as shortened betas. Either way, the normal process is Beta (though may be more than one beta)>General Release for the first release, then Release Candidate (though may be more than one)>Dot Version update.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2013)

Tony Jay said:


> I will probably wait until at least 5.1 makes an appearance.
> 
> Tony Jay



Not me, I'm already updated. There's nothing on that list of "Known Issues" that's a showstopper for me....the vast majority are in areas of Lightroom that I never use (e.g. video and slideshow). The most serious is the PV2003 issue, but as it happens all my PV2003 images were updated to PV2010 when I first upgraded to LR3, so I have none in my catalog.


----------



## johngalt (Jun 10, 2013)

Jim,

Did you install over the beta? Or uninstall and re-install?


Doug


----------



## donoreo (Jun 10, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Nothing unusual here, that's the normal process. You could, if you wish, consider the beta as an extended Release Candidate, or consider the dot version Release Candidates as shortened betas. Either way, the normal process is Beta (though may be more than one beta)>General Release for the first release, then Release Candidate (though may be more than one)>Dot Version update.


Didn't LR 4 have a release candidate?  Having worked for software companies, there are always last minute minor bugs that can be cleaned up and make the overall user experience better.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 10, 2013)

Doug,

I just installed over the Beta. AFAIK, my copy of the Beta disappeared during the install process.

Hal


----------



## johngalt (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Hal. Mine did the same.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 10, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Not me, I'm already updated. There's nothing on that list of "Known Issues" that's a showstopper for me....the vast majority are in areas of Lightroom that I never use (e.g. video and slideshow). The most serious is the PV2003 issue, but as it happens all my PV2003 images were updated to PV2010 when I first upgraded to LR3, so I have none in my catalog.



I just updated as well, but I had not installed the beta. I'm debating removing v4.4.
Can you think of any reason to keep v4? 

BTW, v5 is running just fine.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2013)

Unklejon said:


> The answers easy,  Adobe had to get something out there to make them look like they care about those people they disenfranchised by the last CC debacle.



I do find the conspiracy theories entertaining, and I understand the mistrust... but no, the date's been set for months.  This one doesn't have anything to do with the CC debacle.

You do realise you can burn your own disc of the download, of course? 




donoreo said:


> Didn't LR 4 have a release candidate?  Having  worked for software companies, there are always last minute minor bugs  that can be cleaned up and make the overall user experience  better.



Nope, the only RC's have been for dot releases.  Full versions have  always gone from public beta to public release (although LR 3 had 2  betas).  Of course there are a lot more builds that run within private testing.


----------



## cgbick (Jun 10, 2013)

Just to be clear... does purchasing the LR 5.0 upgrade (non-Cloud) include future incremental updates, as in the past?


----------



## Malco (Jun 10, 2013)

My son purchased LR4 just a couple of months ago and is a bit miffed that the new version has now been released. Does anyone know if there is some kind of discount for this sort of situation? It's a pity he didn't consult his father before diving in!


----------



## donoreo (Jun 10, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Nope, the only RC's have been for dot releases.  Full versions have  always gone from public beta to public release (although LR 3 had 2  betas).  Of course there are a lot more builds that run within private testing.


I knew I recalled RCs for something so I am not completely  crazy


----------



## JimHess43 (Jun 10, 2013)

I just finished installing Lightroom 5.  I haven't paid the money yet.  I will run it as a trial for a few days.  But I see nothing that will prevent me from purchasing.  Have only looked at it briefly, but it appears to be business as usual.  I haven't been having problems in the past, and I don't expect any.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Jun 10, 2013)

I just downloaded and installed. I love the new adjustments brush. I don't see anything earth shattering, and the upgrade process was seamless. All my settings are intact and the catalogue is intact.


----------



## fstopover (Jun 10, 2013)

JimHess43 said:


> I just finished installing Lightroom 5.  I haven't paid the money yet.  I will run it as a trial for a few days.  But I see nothing that will prevent me from purchasing.  Have only looked at it briefly, but it appears to be business as usual.  I haven't been having problems in the past, and I don't expect any.



Let me know how you like it.

I have LR4 and have always upgraded before.

What's Victoria's take on LR5?

I saw that Olympus Pen is supported. I have an E5.


----------



## Roy Mathers (Jun 10, 2013)

I've just loaded  a card full of pictures onto Lightroom and, instead of putting them into LR4 like they usually are (and where I wanted them to be) it put them all into LR5 Beta.  When I tried to open that catalogue (the LR5 one), it wouldn't, telling me that the catalogue was too new to be opened in LR4.  I'd already done a lot of work on the files before I realised that I was in LR5 and I really want to open this catalogue in my existing version.  Is there any way I can do it?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2013)

Roy, no I'm afraid there's no way of opening an LR5 catalog (beta or otherwise) into a previous version of LR. About the best you can do is go back into the LR5 beta catalog, select all the affected images, and do Ctrl-S. This will write the metadata to the files (or into XMP sidecar files in the case of proprietary Raw files), after which close LR5 beta and open LR4 then import the images using Add (or Copy if you want them placed in a different location). During the import the associated metadata will be read and used by LR4, and that will rescue some of the work....but only some, and "how much" will depend on what you did in the beta. You will NOT get edit history, any stacks, any VCs, any collections. You MAY get the final edit state, but that rather depends on what edits you did....basic panel adjustments should be OK, as should many other develop panel settings. But any adjustment made using new LR5 tools (such as Radial Filter, non-circular healing brush, etc.) will not be recognised and so will be discarded.

Sorry there's not a better solution.


----------



## JimHess43 (Jun 10, 2013)

fstopover said:


> Let me know how you like it.
> 
> I have LR4 and have always upgraded before.
> 
> ...



I have been using the beta version since it was released, and have enjoyed it and appreciate the features that it has to offer.  I have no reason not to upgrade.  On other forums it seems that people are immediately throwing their hands in the air and crying "foul" with a panicked cry that this or that isn't working properly when in fact all they need to do is settle down and start using the program.  Things are a little different, but it's basically the same program with some new features.  I will buy Lightroom 5, no question.  I'm just going to wait a few days for some personal reasons.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2013)

Malco, get him to try his luck with customer services.  Worst they can do is say no.  The complimentary upgrade page is very very vague.



fstopover said:


> What's Victoria's take on LR5?


I wouldn't go back to LR4.  The speed improvements alone make it a no-brainer, and I'm loving smart previews too.  I think it's a pretty solid upgrade.


----------



## DianeK (Jun 10, 2013)

So for those who have downloaded the upgrade, not the full version, from LR4:  does your LR4 remain as a separate program or did it get replaced?  I don't want to lose LR4 because I am reading there are some problems with the Slideshow module in LR5 and I use that module quite a bit.
Diane


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2013)

DianeK said:


> So for those who have downloaded the upgrade, not the full version, from LR4:  does your LR4 remain as a separate program or did it get replaced?



The upgrade from LR4 to LR5 IS a full version.....so not sure what you mean by "not the full version".

However, yes LR4 will remain as a separate program when you install LR5.....only new "dot" releases replace the preceding "dot" release within the same LR version (so LR5.1 when released will replace LR5.0, but not LR4.4).


----------



## WildVanilla (Jun 10, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> The upgrade from LR4 to LR5 IS a full version.....so not sure what you mean by "not the full version".


I took it to mean Diane intends to upgrade from 4.x to 5.0, rather than buy a full (non-upgrade) licence. Of course we know it's the same download and the same software, but since Adobe does advertise "upgrade" and "full" as two distinct offers it's not an unreasonable assumption for users not in the know to take this to mean that there are two different items of software - many other companies do exactly that.


----------



## donoreo (Jun 10, 2013)

I find it odd that there was not even one release candidate, straight from beta to release.  

http://www.adobe.com/ca/products/photoshop-lightroom.html


----------



## Roy Mathers (Jun 10, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Roy, no I'm afraid there's no way of opening an LR5 catalog (beta or otherwise) into a previous version of LR. About the best you can do is go back into the LR5 beta catalog, select all the affected images, and do Ctrl-S. This will write the metadata to the files (or into XMP sidecar files in the case of proprietary Raw files), after which close LR5 beta and open LR4 then import the images using Add (or Copy if you want them placed in a different location). During the import the associated metadata will be read and used by LR4, and that will rescue some of the work....but only some, and "how much" will depend on what you did in the beta. You will NOT get edit history, any stacks, any VCs, any collections. You MAY get the final edit state, but that rather depends on what edits you did....basic panel adjustments should be OK, as should many other develop panel settings. But any adjustment made using new LR5 tools (such as Radial Filter, non-circular healing brush, etc.) will not be recognised and so will be discarded.
> 
> Sorry there's not a better solution.



Thanks for that Jim - I'll get down to it straight away!  I take it that the other way is fine (ie opening LR4 files in LR5)?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2013)

WildVanilla said:


> I took it to mean Diane intends to upgrade from 4.x to 5.0, rather than buy a full (non-upgrade) licence. Of course we know it's the same download and the same software, but since Adobe does advertise "upgrade" and "full" as two distinct offers it's not an unreasonable assumption for users not in the know to take this to mean that there are two different items of software - many other companies do exactly that.



Thanks. Of course that's what she meant. Blame it on tiredness or senility!


----------



## DianeK (Jun 10, 2013)

WildVanilla said:


> I took it to mean Diane intends to upgrade from 4.x to 5.0, rather than buy a full (non-upgrade) licence. Of course we know it's the same download and the same software, but since Adobe does advertise "upgrade" and "full" as two distinct offers it's not an unreasonable assumption for users not in the know to take this to mean that there are two different items of software - many other companies do exactly that.



Thank you for interpreting my question as I had meant it...sorry if my choice of words was confusing.  And thanks Jim for clarifying that I will still have access to LR4 if I upgrade to LR5 as I anticipate I will need LR4's Slideshow module until they iron-out some slideshow issues in LR5.
Thanks again
Diane


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2013)

Roy Mathers said:


> Thanks for that Jim - I'll get down to it straight away!  I take it that the other way is fine (ie opening LR4 files in LR5)?



By "opening LR4 files in LR5" I assume you mean upgrading an LR4 catalog into LR5? In which case, yes it is. Importing individual files that have been processed in LR4 have the same implications as going the other way, as outlined earlier.


----------



## Roy Mathers (Jun 10, 2013)

Jim - I have problem with the advice you gave me.  You say import the images into LR4 using Add, but it obviously asks me to select a source.  What is that source?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2013)

The source is the folder that you originally imported the files into using the LR5 beta.


----------



## Roy Mathers (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Jim - that seems to have worked!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 11, 2013)

*.2 is my usual entry point !!


----------



## clee01l (Jun 11, 2013)

MarkNicholas said:


> *.2 is my usual entry point !!


 What happens if there is no 5.2 release?  Do you not upgrade and wait for 6.2? 

While I think Adobe stumbled a little with LR4 release.  This is not representative of their usual efforts.   The LR5 beata was very stable from the beginning and there are no major performance or bugs in essential features.  Unless there are some new cameras not yet included in ACR, LR5.1 might be a month or more away.


----------



## Unklejon (Jun 11, 2013)

Vic  toria I tried burning the image for CS6 it simply installed and did not provide a specific file to copy - hence I had to fork out an extra £100 for a CD. Also for the record I am definitely not a "conspiracy theorist" I work for a huge multinational and see this kind of finance and marketing mentality all the time - its not just Adobe that do it by any means, it's simply they are not very good at it compared to many. The pre dating of the release could be seen two ways as you see it with eyes of innocence*or as I see it that Adobe foresaw  the CC backlash [they would be mad not to] and had this little ace up their sleeve as a "claw back". Trust my experience when I say everything every corporation does is tied to the "bottom line", "Shareholder value" and  "profit margin" they don't break wind unless its got a positive impact on the market. You, I, we are all manipulated many times in many ways on most days. Me a "conspiracy theorist" never. Old, experienced, tired and cynical definitely    *  _ PS please don't change I like you that way it makes me feel there is goodness in the world still. _


----------



## Malco (Jun 11, 2013)

Before we get too carried away with how good LR5 is I would read this thread re problems with output sharpening. One hopes they will amend this quickly!


----------



## donoreo (Jun 11, 2013)

I have been using it on my old 2007 Mac Mini.  It works quite well.  I find memory use is better.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 12, 2013)

Adobe are gouging me by NZ$20 by only providing LR in AU$.


----------



## donoreo (Jun 13, 2013)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Adobe are gouging me by NZ$20 by only providing LR in AU$.


They do the same to me, but not as much, by only selling in US $ and I buy with Canadian $.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 13, 2013)

donoreo said:


> They do the same to me, but not as much, by only selling in US $ and I buy with Canadian $.


But aren't you still paying the equivalent of $79USD.  Which today is ~$80.34CDN.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 14, 2013)

That's how I bought it.   From the Adobe site for $79USD (Less my NAPP discount) which my credit card converted to Canadian dollars.


----------



## DianeK (Jun 14, 2013)

DaveS said:


> That's how I bought it.   From the Adobe site for $79USD (Less my NAPP discount) which my credit card converted to Canadian dollars.


Right...so in addition to the exchange rate, your credit card company charges you about 3% to convert to $Cdn.  So in all you get to pay about a 5% premium....not a big deal on $79 but it does add up on bigger items.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2013)

DianeK said:


> Right...so in addition to the exchange rate, your credit card company charges you about 3% to convert to $Cdn.  So in all you get to pay about a 5% premium....not a big deal on $79 but it does add up on bigger items.


 The exchange rate does not enter into the process. $US, $CDN, $NZ, $AUS, or $HK are all different currencies. they are as different from each other as they are different from Euros and Pound Sterling.  While you can't get around the surcharge banks or credit card companies charge for currency conversion, it is the fee they charge for turning your currency into the currency you need and as you say it is a small amount.  When I bought my LR5 upgrade from Adobe, I was charged a State sales tax . If you buy a US product in a US currency, do you have to pay any Canadian GST?   Whether it is a US State sales tax, Canadian GST or a currency exchange fee, Adobe does not get any benefit from these additional charges. 

The pricing problem that Sizzling badger and any Aussies are talking about is a real price difference. Adobe charges more for software sold in Australia  than the same software sold in the US or U.K. or elsewhere.  The Australian government has called them on it and required justification for "price gouging" Australians.  Nik is in New Zealand and is evidently required to buy the product from Australia and pay the Australian price.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 15, 2013)

We Canadians _do_ have to pay GST when we order from Adobe. That's OK, and not gouging. 

Buying from the US and paying in Canadian funds at the current exchange rate isn't gouging, either.

Gouging would be having the price set much higher in Canadian funds than the American price after taking the exchange rate into account. We see that sometimes when we buy books and the Canadian price is listed as a lot more than the US price, even though the exchange rate is close to par.

Hal


----------



## donoreo (Jun 15, 2013)

clee01l said:


> But aren't you still paying the equivalent of $79USD.  Which today is ~$80.34CDN.


I prefer to see the price before conversion.  Lots of places do that or have a .ca website.  The conversion rate can vary, even B&H Photo show that as a disclaimer as they are going with one exchange rate and may not be the one Visa uses.  It is is such a small amount in this case that it does not matter in money, just principle.


----------

